# Black & Decker Quattro



## Tanquilhaze (Sep 18, 2004)

I need a drill and sander and thought it would be a good idea to buy a multipurpose tool to reduce the clutter. I was planning on buying the Black & Decker Quattro, but I have heard some negative comments about its battery performance. Is this a wise buy, or is there a better alternative? All comments appreciated.


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

*Firestorm*

I have a B&D Firestorm 14.4 drill/driver, flashlight and circ. saw. I LOVE my drill, its got a keyless chuck, as well as all the other normal stuff. Great for what I use (and sometimes abuse) it for. The flashlight is quite bright and handy (and good for draining a battery completely out). I bought the circ saw (long story short) because I needed another battery and the price was only about $15 more. I should have saved my money. That thing probably won't cut a cooked hamburger. Maybe, I can use it to cut newspaper.

I had the drill probably 3 or 4 years and the charger went out, shorting out two batteries in the process. Fortunately, I got a replacement charger at Walmart and a replacement battery at the DeWalt service center. 

Did you know that most DeWalt and Black & Decker tools are the exact same thing? Only difference is DeWalt uses higher quality parts....


----------



## johnboy52 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Think twice*

I don't know how much you're going to use this tool, but if you're going to use it very much then you should think about a better brand than Black and decker or for that matter Dewalt. In all my years I've used only the best tools I could afford, because I have always belived a tool could ' make me or break me". Now Dewalt is ok for weekend warrior work, but if your serious, there much better tools out there. Check out Millwalkie or Hitachi, I've always had good luck with these brands. Personaly I could kill a Dewalt drill in no time.


----------

